# Interested in Pursuing IT Career - Where to start?



## geekology

Good morning,

I hope I am posting this question in the correct forum. :wave:

I am very passionate about computers. Since I was 12 - I was fascinated with how they work - inside and out. I can remember my mom taking her very first dell apart after retiring it and I sat there poking around the inside of it for four hours before my mother told me I had to stop and go find something else to do. I took all the computer courses offered in Highschool (which was mainly Comp 101 and typing) - I have taken 4 basic courses on networking and again comp 101 at college level about two years ago. I have no certifications - although I would "geek-out" if I did. I know for a fact a career working with computers (not as a secretary as some have suggested) would make me the happiest girl in the world. 

Where do I get started? 

I can be honest and tell you I don't have the means to go back to college - money/transportation/ ect. The nearest college is an hour away. I am a very self motivated person though. I love reading and am able to concentrate on various studies I have done online (I did complete Psych program through Stratford recently). 

I Have checked with our local Boces which is close by - I have already taken two accounting courses there and the only computer courses they offer are basics to using a computer. I went through that in the first part of my accounting class and the teacher (who is an IT and now a friend of mine) laughed when I litterly feel asleep as he explained how the mouse functions. :1angel:

Regardless - I would love to hear about how you go to where you are in computer field. I would also appreciate any advice on how to further my studies so I can take on this career.

Thank you very much in advance.

*Cheers*


----------



## bilbus

What would you like to do?
How old are you? (so i know where you are at in your career)

You don't need a college degree, but having one will help you move up.

You could probly get a helpdesk job after getting a Net+ (or better a CCNA but it is much harder) an A+ (basic hardware software cert).

If you want to work with windows MS has a whole line of Certs

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/windowsserver/2008/default.mspx
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcdst/default.mspx

MCDST is the entry level cert, it does basicly xp / vista.

Your best bet would be to get MS and cisco certs. These 2 are the things you will see most often in busnesses.

I have a MCSE, but that is a older cert and being replaced by one of the newer 2008 server certs.

The way i would prepare would be to jump in and download a free copy of server 2003 /2008 and install it on a spare computer. Or even better (or if you have a decent spare computer) install a virtualation solution (vmware, xenserever) and install a few copies of server 2003 / 2008.

If hardware is a problem, then 2003 is better to use.

I got started after college, got A+, then MCSA cert. I now work as a system / network admin for a midsized lan.

Most of my experince was from running servers at my house and practicing. I have 3x Vmware ESX servers (with 4 copys of 2003 on each .. so 12x virtual servers), 2x server 2008 computers, and 1x free BSD router (pfsense).

Nothing compares to hands on xp.


----------



## geekology

Good morning Bilbus,

Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate it.

I am 26 years old. It is so hard to answer your first question - I want to reply "Everything" however, I know that is not logical.

I know I want to learn more about networking, computer/network security .... I am not a HUGE fan when it comes to building cutom PC's or even for that matter repairing them although I will if I have to. But most my interests lie in the software end - what makes a computer tick always fascinates and frusterates me. 

I get the most satisfaction when family & friends bring me their PC's and say "It doesn't work". The challenge of determining the problem is fun. Than when I get it going again (which a majority of the problems is always software end related) I feel accomplished. Am I a dork? 

The one thing I like most about the computer field is it always evolving - which means I will constantly be learning something new. I love education/learning.

Thank you again for your advice. I will surely be following it. =0)


----------



## bilbus

Well, i do a few things on a regular basis. I never build computers, no buisness will build computers its not worth IT's time.

I do build my own computers / servers at home though.

Repairing computers, when they break.
Helping users with software
Setting up / imaging new comouters
Setting up and racking new servers
Setting up switches and other network equipment.
Monitor servers via HP Sim, open manage, and cacti. 
Monitor traffic for exsesive use via ntop
Manage enterprise apps (exchange, sql, ...)
Setting up / managing active directory and policies

You don't really want to be fixing computers, thats very low level (you may start there but you want to do something else)

Basicly a few areas you can go.

Fixing computers - Entry level
Help desk - Entry level
System / network administration - Entry to mid level
Network engineer - Mid level to high level
Application tech / engineer - Entry to high level (where you work mainly on one piece of software like a SQL DBA, SAP, ect.)
Programing - Entry to high level

There are other areas, but thats what i see the most.

Helpdesk is where most people start, its boring most of the time, but it will get you started with experince.

I am a system administrator, and i love it. That is usualy a safe direction .. depending on the size of the company your tasks will change.

In a small company 5-100 - mostly helpdesk / support. But you also do all the network and server stuff.

In a mid sized company - mostly dealing with issues that helpdesk can not support, enterprise apps, and network / server issues.

In a large company - Will be a member of a team that does only a few things, like a core networking group, messaging group, server group, security group.

I perfer the mid sized company my self.

Feel free to ask more if you have quations


----------



## vladimirb

If you do not like to build PC or to know much on hardware level, than MCSA/MCSE is ideal for you mate... It is based on software [Windows Server 2003]...
I had a teacher that has MCT [Microsoft Certified Trainer] and he did not know anything about hardware [for example, he could not make difference between AGP and PCI-E graphic card haha] but for software he knows pretty much everything...

On the other side, as you can see, I am a member of hardware team because I am working in small firm where I fix PCs, build PCs, cleaning systems from viruses and lot of other things...
I am taking MCSA/MCSE exams, so I am pretty much in all fields which could be bad because you should concentrate on one field either it is software or hardware...

Microsoft certifications are good because you can work in almost every single country in the world...


----------



## bilbus

I for example do more server / network stuff.

Switches, firewalls, servers, and other network related stuff

I do not touch hardware, other then basic repairs. If something needs a mb or cpu replaced it gets sent to the dell / hp repair center.


----------



## geekology

So it's not uncommon to pursue a computer studies and not be interested in actually "building" a PC? That's just an aspect I am not really intersted in. Although I would mind learning about the parts to know them - as Bilbus said to be able to replace my own parts or perhaps install more Ram/Memory.

Thank you for the replies! I really appreciate it.


----------



## bilbus

building / fixing PCs is one of the lower levels of computer jobs.

If you work in the IT field you will need to know how to do it, but it should not be what you strive for (unless you dont mind making less money)

I do add memory, replace drives, troubleshoot hardware though. But generaly it stops there, helpdesk generaly does the end user support.


----------



## Tekmazter

Everyone has to start near or at the bottom. For general IT (computers, networks, servers etc...), the good progression would be something similar to the following... 

NOTE: There can be overlap with some of these as smaller organizations tend to do more with less staff

Help Desk
Desktop Support / Field Technician
Junior Network or Systems Administrator
Network or Systems Administrator
Sr. Network or Systems Administrator

----This is where it gets a little fuzzy----

Many people will begin to move into more focused areas such as...

Network or Systems security
Storage engineering or administration 
Compliance
Network engineering (WAN & LAN)

You'll notice that everything builds upon what you learned originally. It's also possible to split off from the more focused areas and begin to get into management e.g. IT Manager, Network Manager, Help Desk Manager etc... The truly one great thing about being in IT is that there are SO MANY DIFFERENT OPPORTUNITIES for people who love technology. 

bilbus is a great example of that. You can see he wears many hats in IT. However, someone at a larger organization may be specifically focused on one thing e.g. MS Exchange email. This is not necessarily bad, as the mastery of that one particular technology proves very useful. Especially if one ever considers getting into consulting.


----------



## bilbus

Yup, the bigger the business more likely you will be assigned to a team.

I have worked with IT departments (i worked with the outside OEM), where we wanted to install a new application (on its own server and workstation that we were providing)

We had to talk to the infrastructure group to get a cable run to the plant floor where the workstation was going to be.

Next talk to the help desk department to get them to load the OS, they did not permit pre installed operation systems.

Next the network group to get a static ip, a vlan, and a switch port.

Then the server group, to get them to rack, install OS, give us a monitored install window to load the application on the server.

next we had to talk to the security group, we needed ports open to a few ip addresses on another subnet.

And last we needed to talk to the WAN group, since the data would need to be sent to the corp office (from the factory) and they needed to know how much data we were expecting to send.

So as you can see the bigger the business .. more granular IT can become. And also how many diffrent ares there are.

This was for a major company, some of you may be driving their products.


----------



## mark_s0

Hi,

As others have said, entry level is way to go and no doubt, not through choice. The best advice I can give is keep up with your studies, and try to get a job at a helpdesk and learn and listen as much as possible. 
I started out a year ago in my first IT job and like you, I had no experience apart from personal experience and college/uni was a no-go area. 
I started out on a service desk working over the phone and working through remote desktop software. It doesn't sound interesting and it was only supporting basic hardware and XP, but the experience I gained through it really helped me understand what I was studying in my spare time and I listened to everything my colleagues taught me and I worked really hard and it has paid off.

In a weeks time, I'm starting a new job doing desktop support whilst they train me on server and networking technologies. I'm not gloating that I've got a new job or anything, but I just want you to know I understand where you're coming from and I've been in your position and that working entry level can be great experience.
I didn't have all the requirements that they needed but I showed determination and passion together with basic experience and I believe it helped me get the position.

Keep working at it, you've got the determination and some great home experience, study hard and don't get disheartened with an entry level job.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## bilbus

Glad to hear your moving up, desktop work sucks.

Servers, sans, networks is where i work .. and love it. Only down side is, one mistake on those areas means lots of complants and phone calls.


----------



## reyak

Personally, I started with Chubb Institute for Web Design. It looks good on a resume, but reguardless of what they will tell you, they won't be any real help placing you in a job.

My best resume glam would have to be my certifications. I got them at the National Computer Science Acadamy "NCSA" online. You can take as many tests you want for free, and once you pass, you can pay as low as $15 to get your papers.


----------



## bilbus

reyak said:


> Personally, I started with Chubb Institute for Web Design. It looks good on a resume, but reguardless of what they will tell you, they won't be any real help placing you in a job.
> 
> My best resume glam would have to be my certifications. I got them at the National Computer Science Acadamy "NCSA" online. You can take as many tests you want for free, and once you pass, you can pay as low as $15 to get your papers.


I don think thats a real cert website, since microsoft does not permit you to 
take tests online.

Those test IDs dont look like MS IDs either .. perhaps its a non MS acreddited test. Basicly means its not worth the 15$ you paid =(

Most of the test look outdated also.

Also you dont need papers when you pass exams, they are sent to MS eletronicly and added to your live account. If its not on your live account, its not real.


----------



## reyak

Understandable, though I didn't know it. Still, most of the employers I have had took them into account. A few of them only hired me because of them.


----------



## MeRdA

so as i understand if you would like to build and grow up your career on IT you should focus on one area .
but than this Q came up . whats the best area that offer you alot of knowledge and developing ?
i mean every one has a dream to invent or build something new and creative .
i am not sure what field i should focus my self on ?
what do you think specially for an ICT assistant Employer ?
MCSA/E CCNA/P??


----------



## vladimirb

MeRdA said:


> so as i understand if you would like to build and grow up your career on IT you should focus on one area .
> but than this Q came up . whats the best area that offer you alot of knowledge and developing ?
> i mean every one has a dream to invent or build something new and creative .
> i am not sure what field i should focus my self on ?
> what do you think specially for an ICT assistant Employer ?
> MCSA/E CCNA/P??


Both hehe
After I finish MCSA/MCSE I am switching to Cisco...
It is nice to be on both fields


----------



## bilbus

depends on what you want.

ccna is entry level networking.
ccna is actually configuring cisco equipment.
mcsa is break / fix and installs
mcse is more designing networks in regards to server/client


----------



## que83

bilbus I like your advise. It just so happens that I work in computers as a database analyst. Primarily I design, test and maintain crystal based reporting. We are using Microsoft Server 2005. I have a copy on my pc at home. My question is how can I start learning more about the technical aspects of server (ie how to add a database to the server) Can I create my own server from scratch. I am in process of purchasing an installation and maintenance of Micrsoft Server book enroute to earning Miccrosoft Technical Specialist certification


----------



## bilbus

sql 2005 express is free, you can install that and play with it. You can also downlaod a free 180 trial of server 2003 and sql 2005 enterprise.

I would say try vmware and virtualise a sql server.


----------



## Commander Data

I'm with bilbus. I just posted the same thing on another thread.

If you can't afford to take classes to get certs, then you need study materials and a way to do this hands on. Getting the study materials is easy, anything you could ever want in less than 24 hours. But how do you PRACTICE it? You virtualize.

Hard disk space is cheap. Set up VMWare and Virtual PC. It takes less than 10 minutes to create a new VM without reading a single direction. You point to the iso of an OS cd and VOILA you install whatever OS you want, and when in that OS you can configure anything, install SQL, IIS, Sharepoint etc.

You'll never make money playing with PCs. If you want a career in IT, then you need to be able to do something for a company that's in demand. This is the typical post for the type of work I do, found on craigslist. Any System Admin or System Engineer job will look like this. My resume reflects this type of work and it is very very competitive. As you can see, you will need some combination of MS and Cisco certs to be balanced and proficient. 


Top Technical skills (MUST Have): • 5+ years of WINDOWS 2000/2003 System Administration exp • 2+ yrs exp System Center Operations Manager 2007 (SCOM 2007); may be combined with Microsoft Operations Manager (MOM 2005) exp • 2+ yrs in-depth exp/knowledge in virtualization technology - VMware; planning & implementing (how many virtual services/size/duties) • 2+ yrs exp in Storage Area Networks (SAN) Storage – EMC Storage Networks • CommVault exp a plus - Backup experience 

Responsibilities: 
•Implementation, daily operation & administration, of anti-virus, backup, security patches, and troubleshooting of all Windows servers, SQL servers, and the EMC storage area network 
•Continuously improve service: cost, quality, and performance 
•Daily operations, design, and support of a virtualized server environment, including server builds and development environment scheduling 
•Daily operations and configuration of the keyboard, mouse, video (KVM) switching infrastructure 
•Support resolution of Level 3 service tickets, as needed, in a timely manner 
•Provide project support in the timely completion of Network Services projects, milestone dates, commitments, deliverables, etc. 
•Provide hands-on configuration, installation, maintenance, and backup of all servers and system data 
•Provide technical leadership as related to Windows Servers, SQL, and EMC environments 
•Provide technical oversight to client’s vendors and consultants, as needed 
•Assist in the development of Information Technology policies and procedures 
•Adhere to Information Technology policies and procedures 
•Will require after-hours work on-site 2 times/month during IT maintenance (Thursdays 8pm to 1am). Flex hours will be available Thursdays and Fridays (maintain 40hrs/wk) 
•Other duties and tasks, as assigned 

Qualifications: 
•5+ years of relevant IT experience in WINDOWS 2000/2003, and SQL servers 
•Bachelor’s degree or equivalent experience required 
•MCSE strongly desired 
•In-depth knowledge of Windows server, Active Directory, DNS, etc. 
•Strong knowledge of System Center Operations Manager 2007 (SCOM 2007), Microsoft Systems Management Server, and backup systems 
•Experience with software and hardware virtualization 
•The ability to work on, facilitate, and support multiple projects and real-time support issues 
•In-depth knowledge of Microsoft desktop and server operating systems 
•In-depth knowledge of Microsoft suite of applications 
•Strong interpersonal, customer relationship, and customer support skills


----------

